# 350 Legend ammo recommendation



## fireline

I am helping set up a Savage Axis in 350 Legend, with the ammo hard to find what has worked good for you guys, and what should I say away from. Thanks


----------



## MagicMarker

I use 170 hornady in mine. Saw several boxes on shelves in a couple different rural Kings and Walmart’s recently


----------



## zero410

im planning on using the winchester deer xp 150 grn. unfortunately i havent got to shoot them yet so i cant report the results.


----------



## G-Patt

Winchester deer 180 grn. I can sometimes find it at Walmart.


----------



## ironman172

Can't say right now , but some flavor of Winchester I own..... the way it's been what ever you can find ....hopefully will become more available before the season
May just stick with the 44mag carbine , got plenty of that ammo , and really have enough of the 350 legend just haven't shot or sighted in yet , most likely the backup and leave the 12ga and 480 ruger at home


----------



## joekacz

I’m with MajicMarker on this one. I don’t own a .350 but I learned my lesson years ago with trying all the different brands of ammo and quite a few bucks out of my pocket that Hornady was the most accurate factory load made without being custom.This is my opinion,I’ve tried the less costly ones but none compared to Hornday. IMO


----------



## Muddy

I set my son's Savage Axis up with the 170 grain Hornady ammo. It's shoot's very well in the Savage.


----------



## fastwater

Add me to the list of Hornady American Whitetail 170grn SP group as my first choice. Most accurate out of my Thompson Center as well as very good terminal performance as far as expansion goes when not hitting bone.
With the second choice being the Winchester 180gr. Power Points. Have not killed a deer with them yet but they group almost as good as the Hornady's(just not as consistant) and have enough testimony from trusted friends using them that have killed deer with them that trust they would expand as well.

Have shot various Winchester, Browning loads( believe Winchester also makes the Browning rds) as well as the Hornady 165gr. FTX. 
Other Winchester/Browning loads just didn't group as well as the Hornady American Whitetail 170gr SP or the Winchester 180gr Power Points. 
The Hornady 165gr FTX was very accurate but failed to expand without hitting bone on two different deer...one of mine...one of hunting partners. Both broadside heart/lung shots with same size entry/exit wound and again...zero expansion. Hearts had pencil sized holes in them as well. 
Both dead deer but almost no blood trail what so ever. These deer were shot on snow covered ground and neither dropped a spot of blood for the first approx. 40yds. 
Much like the Hornady SST 250grn bullets(same Hornady bullet in the Thompson Center Shockwave's) that don't expand consistently when shot at muzzle loader velocies...the FTX bullets just didn't expand at the 350 velocities.


----------



## ironman172

Glad to hear the Winchester 180gr power points shoot well..... I'll see , not sure the hornady's are that available currently


----------



## Buckeye33

Hornady 170s for me. Great accuracy and more importantly performance when the time comes. I’ve become a fan of the 350.


----------



## fireline

We ended up getting some Winchester 180, wanted the Hornady 170 but couldn't locate any, thanks for all the input from everyone. will post range results.


----------



## ironman172

Natches has the hornady's in stock 26.49..... shipping was almost 16.00 for 1 box up to 10, I tried ..... and tax 21.00 for the 10 boxes..... guess I'll stick with what I have 180gr, 150gr.... then the target 145 I'll use to sight in before tweaking the others
And might never deer hunt with it anyway??


----------



## fastwater

ironman172 said:


> Natches has the hornady's in stock 26.49..... shipping was almost 16.00 for 1 box up to 10, I tried ..... and tax 21.00 for the 10 boxes..... guess I'll stick with what I have 180gr, 150gr.... then the target 145 I'll use to sight in before tweaking the others
> And might never deer hunt with it anyway??


Thanks ironman 172.
Just ordered 10 boxes. Five for myself...five for hunting partner.


----------



## ironman172

Good price on them, just the shipping and tax brought it up to more then I wanted to spend..... I have some Winchester, and might not hunt with it anyway..... love my ruger44mag carbine, was either sell the ammo or get the rifle..... well cabelas had a sale ....so, new owner now 

Well crap, just went back and got me 10 boxes..... I'll use them sometime.... guns worthless without something to run through it..... and all the good reviews on here, might as well get the best
Thanks fastwater you shamed me into it


----------



## Muddy

ironman172 said:


> Good price on them, just the shipping and tax brought it up to more then I wanted to spend..... I have some Winchester, and might not hunt with it anyway..... love my ruger44mag carbine, was either sell the ammo or get the rifle..... well cabelas had a sale ....so, new owner now
> 
> Well crap, just went back and got me 10 boxes..... I'll use them sometime.... guns worthless without something to run through it..... and all the good reviews on here, might as well get the best
> Thanks fastwater you shamed me into it
> 
> View attachment 475240


If you don’t want them all I will buy some off you. I have enough, but yet I can never have enough🤪.


----------



## fastwater

ironman172 said:


> Good price on them, just the shipping and tax brought it up to more then I wanted to spend..... I have some Winchester, and might not hunt with it anyway..... love my ruger44mag carbine, was either sell the ammo or get the rifle..... well cabelas had a sale ....so, new owner now
> 
> Well crap, just went back and got me 10 boxes..... I'll use them sometime.... guns worthless without something to run through it..... and all the good reviews on here, might as well get the best
> Thanks fastwater you shamed me into it
> 
> View attachment 475240


With shipping only $13.95...wasn't a bad price at all. 

Especially since many other places...Fin Fur n Feather, Vances etc are raping their customers with much higher prices since the shortage began. Those places doubling their prices during these time is sure enough their prerogative to do so...but they best not wait on me to darken their doors for anything ever again. 
I'll do without before buying from them.
And have heard all the excuses ...IE higher ammo prices, higher shipping cost etc. But the fact is...places like Fin Fur-n-Feather as well as Vances doubling their prices then insulting the intelligence of their customers lieing to them as to the reason they HAD to do so...as a customer...is more than enough for me not to buy anything from them. These business's act as though their customers don't know anyone else in the firearms/ammo business...don't know current freight charges. And while ammo has went up a tad in the last year or so...it surely hasn't went up to the point of doubling retail prices.
Guess the fact that Natchez is selling the Hornady's for a much lower $26.49 a box and still making a profit proves that point. 

I'm all about supporting local business...all about supporting the smaller guy versus buying online.
Have been calling all the local small gun stores around these parts. Never minded paying more for items just to support them. They just haven't had any 350 ammo. Especially the Hornady 170gr.


----------



## ironman172

15.27 to deliver in Columbus, must charge hazard pay driving around with some of the nuts on the road..... I figured I'd have that much in gas driving and searching and NOT getting the hornady's
So I jumped with both feet..... I do have a few spots that could get 125yrds shots , but usually those would be coming to or going from the feeders .....oh what the heck I'm sure I needed another gun, and might have the chance going to another county where it might be more appropriate to use for longer shots..... actually right around the corner about 3/4 of a mile...... Vinton county


----------



## MagicMarker

I bought six more boxes two weeks ago from Rural King. ( limit 6 boxes) for 19.95 a box. They still had plenty left on shelf when I left


----------



## ironman172

Being I can't pm you or quote your post to get your attention FASTWATER......

Well dang......
Natchez just sent an email for them at 24.99 per box verses 26.49..... gave them a call today said they would credit the difference
Might want to give them a call fastwater..... it will pay for my shipping anyway


----------



## fastwater

ironman172 said:


> Being I can't pm you or quote your post to get your attention FASTWATER......
> 
> Well dang......
> Natchez just sent an email for them at 24.99 per box verses 26.49..... gave them a call today said they would credit the difference
> Might want to give them a call fastwater..... it will pay for my shipping anyway
> 
> View attachment 475530


Appreciate it ironman 172.
Will give them a call ASAP. A couple more guys are wanting some as well.
Will prolly order more for them while I'm on the phone and the savings will pay for the shipping.

Wish our Rural Kings around these parts would get a shipment in like magic markers did.
Called three different locations around here...nothing. RK in Circleville got one case in last week and it didn't last an hour.

Don't know why you can't PM me. What happens when you try?


----------



## ironman172

This is what I get clicking on your screen name to get to your profile page ,to pm.....oh well....
By the time I did the running around looking for these , figure it was cheap enough and happy to get them


----------



## fastwater

ironman 172...PM sent


----------



## ironman172

Finally got to put the savage axis 350 legend on paper, first was the winchester 145 target full metal jacket ( 6 in high & 1 in right) at 50yrds .....with a couple adjustments & a few more shots its 1 in high and centered...... the 170 Hornady's next 1/2 in right and 1/2 in low...... good for now till I can see at 100yrds for a few adjustments
Got a little thump to the shoulder , but very pleased for the price ...... not sure it will make the deer season woods , unless hunting elsewhere with longer shot potential

Second bullet was a dud, primer hit but no discharge tried several times (thinking crap , bad gun ) no issues after that...... the bolt seems a little sloppy, but locks in good
For a low end $ rifle , I guess to be expected


----------



## Matt D

I have built 6 uppers for myself and friends with parts to build another on its way currently. It is one heck of a round of deer hunting. I’ve shot every commercial round available that I am aware of out of the uppers I kept for myself. Quite honestly all loads shot plenty good enough for deer hunting. My gun the federal fusion 160 gr was the best. My daughters preferred the 145 gr hollow points but they are from a small commercial company I can’t recall the name of right now. I am not a fan of most of the plastic tipped bullets so while I tried them since they weren’t better than others I eliminated them from consideration for myself. My gun has had the trigger pulled twice at game. Daughter shot a buck last year and I killed a yote earlier today with it. Couldn’t ask for better performance out of the federal Ammo. With any luck my daughter will pull the trigger for the third time later this afternoon our target buck shows. Have seen multiple other deer killed with 350 the last couple of years and all have been short trails to dead ones.


----------

